# CPC Looking for Remote Physician or HCC Coding Position



## pjobrien2001@gmail.com (Feb 27, 2012)

If there are any positions that are open please take a look at my resume' and contact me if my qualifications are satisfactory.


----------



## kwylie (Mar 13, 2012)

I have 2 HCC coding jobs open.  On in San Diego California and one in San Bernardino in California.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------

